# Smith and Morehouse



## ridetheworld (Jul 6, 2010)

Plenty of fish caught from the shore-orange powerbait and purple spinners. 3-4 tiger trout in the 12-14" range, fat. 2 rainbows in the 22-24" range. Bigger ones are there, seen them run with my line. 6lb test line, I didnt have a chance of bringing them (Ive caught a 41 inch pike on 6lb test for a record on the east coast). Total catch 25 fish in 3 hours. Any guesses to what could be big there?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

S&M is basically a put and take fishery with very little if any carry over from year to year. It is a family friendly fishery that is a blast to take the kids for fast action but not somewhere to go for a trophy quest. If you caught 2 20" fish in one outing you are the exception and should consider yourself lucky. Orvis1 and Fixedblade both spend alot of time there and I don't ever recall them reporting catches of 20+ inch fish there.


----------



## ridetheworld (Jul 6, 2010)

lucky and good.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sheesh- Don't toot your own horn or anything. 

PS- without pics, its just another fish story.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:shock: :lol: cough cough B U L L S H I T ***** cough cough :lol: :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... I can believe the tigers in the teens I have caught a grundle of them myself up there just not on Sunday it was a dinkfest for us. But without pics I have a hard time believing the claim of 22-24 inch rainbows coming out of there. My biggest fish is 17" and I thought that was a trophy from there. Would sure like to see those pics...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

ridetheworld said:


> lucky and good.


Perhaps you are. I have no evidence to dispute it but I have fished with several of the members here and you will have a hard time finding a more dedicated or avid bunch anywhere. I thought I was really good until I fished with some of these guys and to a person I have learned something. A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor.


----------



## ridetheworld (Jul 6, 2010)

"A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor"
probally the same person who decided it was cool to plant his float right in front of me and had the nerve to ask what I was using. When is acceptable to crowd a shoreline fisherman? Your lucky I didnt bounce a sinker off your forehead.
Oh and I have never seen a so much fishing line everywhere I go. Clean up your mess before leaving.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

ridetheworld said:


> "A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor"
> probally the same person who decided it was cool to plant his float right in front of me and had the nerve to ask what I was using. When is acceptable to crowd a shoreline fisherman? Your lucky I didnt bounce a sinker off your forehead.
> Oh and I have never seen a so much fishing line everywhere I go. Clean up your mess before leaving.


You will definitely find your fair share of ass hats out there. Also I agree with the mess, I try to grab as much of that line as I can every time I go fishing. Also don't take luv2hnt&fsh post the wrong way, he was just trying to give you some pointers. There are lots of knowledgeable fisherman on this site and many are willing to share lots of information if you are respectful, I am an *******, so I don't get much info.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

ridetheworld said:


> "A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor"
> probally the same person who decided it was cool to plant his float right in front of me and had the nerve to ask what I was using. When is acceptable to crowd a shoreline fisherman? Your lucky I didnt bounce a sinker off your forehead.
> Oh and I have never seen a so much fishing line everywhere I go. Clean up your mess before leaving.


Now I go and try to be nice and you have to come back with a quasy threat. I promise you if you bounced a sinker off my head you would only do it once and you would have to be able to cast a long ways because I never fish from the shore cuz I has a boat. I am however the epitome of a bad-a s s ******* and I am not one you want to tangle with. Sorry modsquad but he started it. I tried to offer friendly advice and he came back wantin to hit me in the head. I will send myself a pm with a board warning.  That will be my second so I guess one more and I will be banned.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> ridetheworld said:
> 
> 
> > "A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor"
> ...


I can vouch for luv2hnt&fsh, he is a ******* and he does have a large forehead to bounce a sinker off of! :shock: :mrgreen:  :lol: :^8^: Larry, I don't think you have to worry about getting a warning, it was self defense. :O•-:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry for doubting you man.... I guess if you are just THAT good :lol: :mrgreen:

I had my doubts until I got a e-mail of a fish that was caught at Smith & Morehouse just this last weekend. I guess its just shy of the state record. I hear there was a bigger one caught out of Willow Pond in Murray 3 weeks ago.

If you look closely you can see that log that is right at the inlet in that picture!! 










PS.... Keep at it. You will catch one just like this one out of there if you just keep at it....... Oh yea, I hear they like corn dogs!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ridetheworld said:


> lucky and good.


This ^ and this.


ridetheworld said:


> Plenty of fish caught from the shore-orange powerbait and purple spinners.


Dont go together...

Also, I wouldnt be calling Luv2Hnt. Hes actually a really good shot from long range...
So where are the pics tough guy? o-|| o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> ridetheworld said:
> 
> 
> > lucky and good.
> ...


Your right Nor-tah, us good fisherman know that rainbow powerbait is the secret. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bahahaha I do own a jar...  :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Bahahaha I do own a jar...  :lol:


You thought I was joking, I love that stuff, it is great for the kiddo.  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

For the record it wasn't me that has fished this lake a lot. I've never been there. But I want to go now that I know there's several 22-24" rainbows.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

ridetheworld said:


> Plenty of fish caught from the shore-orange powerbait and purple spinners. 3-4 tiger trout in the 12-14" range, fat. 2 rainbows in the 22-24" range. Bigger ones are there, seen them run with my line. 6lb test line, I didnt have a chance of bringing them (Ive caught a 41 inch pike on 6lb test for a record on the east coast). Total catch 25 fish in 3 hours. Any guesses to what could be big there?


 :shock: I think you got your ruler flipped over dude.. as much as I love the metric system we don't use it. I think you wanted to say your fish was 22 centimeters

1 in = 2.54 cm

or 1 in = 1/2.54 cm

so 22 cm = 8.66 in

and we anglers like to round up  so I'd say you landed a couple 9" bows


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> ridetheworld said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of fish caught from the shore-orange powerbait and purple spinners. 3-4 tiger trout in the 12-14" range, fat. 2 rainbows in the 22-24" range. Bigger ones are there, seen them run with my line. 6lb test line, I didnt have a chance of bringing them (Ive caught a 41 inch pike on 6lb test for a record on the east coast). Total catch 25 fish in 3 hours. Any guesses to what could be big there?
> ...


Ain't that the truth! The average fish in S&M is nothing more than a SNIT this time of year.


----------



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

ridetheworld said:


> "A friendly word of advice is don't be too ****y and be willing to help others and others will return the favor"
> probally the same person who decided it was cool to plant his float right in front of me and had the nerve to ask what I was using. When is acceptable to crowd a shoreline fisherman? Your lucky I didnt bounce a sinker off your forehead.
> Oh and I have never seen a so much fishing line everywhere I go. Clean up your mess before leaving.


Had this same thing happen to me on Saturday, shore space is obviously rather limited and some jacks come and boat over 10 feet away from where our bait was setting when I yelled out to them 'We're fishing right there' and he yells back 'You're alright'. WTH is that supposed to mean? Acres of area and he parks his lil' boat 20 feet from where we were soaking our bait... jack-asses.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

o-||


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Did ya tip your "purple" spinner with orange powerbait? I bet that looked real pretty! :roll:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Did ya tip your "purple" spinner with orange powerbait? I bet that looked real pretty! :roll:


Oh man, that's a new one! I bet it would work better to replace the normal treb with a cheese hook though. You could call it: The Spinner Formerly Known as Blue Fox


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have caught 24 inch fish in there on a regular basis...Just took me 2-3 rainbows to equal 24 inches...This is a classic case of "Oh crap, I left the camera at home this time..."


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about visiting this place for the first time in my life. The scenery looks wonderful and most of you are saying it's a put and take fishery. But, as I see it, just this year the F& G have planted almost 5,000 10 inch trout in there. If they do that every year, don't you think there would be some carryover? And those carryover fish could easily be upwards of several pounds and many inches?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Wow... I can believe the tigers in the teens I have caught a grundle of them myself up there just not on Sunday it was a dinkfest for us. But without pics I have a hard time believing the claim of 22-24 inch rainbows coming out of there. My biggest fish is 17" and I thought that was a trophy from there. Would sure like to see those pics...


I still haven't got a nice tiger trout. I live a sheltered life.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I have fished this body of water since it's beginning. I have NEVER caught a fish over 17" there. I have however caught 6 different species of fish in one day from this body of water just last year. (cut, rainbow, brown, tiger, grayling, chub)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I would love to see the pics of these 22" to 24" fish! Do you have any?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So what's the big deal? A guy caught some fish at S&M, then gave us a report. He says he caught a couple of bruisers and bigger ones got away.

No pics, so he gets beaten down for his claims?

Way to welcome someone to the forum. He's new, so perhaps he mentioned his pike record to add some credibility (as the new guy), knowing that his lack of evidence might be scrutinized.

I see no reason to jump all over the guy. He very well may have caught those fish. He also may be full of crap. He has no history to go off of, so it's up in the air. I won't be so ****y as to assume that a 30 foot deep lake can't hold larger fish, just because it's beaten to a froth by large crowds all season. It's deep enough to hold over and there are plenty of things to eat, including forage fish and, once something actually grows enough, planter trout.

Wannabefisher posted a report early last year, I think that showed a pretty nice sized tiger from there. Quite a bit bigger than the norm. I believe that fish over 20" could easily be in there. 

That doesn't necessarily mean I believe the claims in the original report, but I believe the possibility.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Nor-tah said:


> Bahahaha I do own a jar...  :lol:


its ok, i buy the stuff by the cases and then proceed to smear the stuff all over the hull of my boat, increases the catch rate


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shut up loah, no one asked you. **** hippy and your bring price and love attitude!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH, what have you ever contributed to this forum anyways, gosh! :mrgreen:  :lol: :O•-:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

jahan said:


> LOAH, what have you ever contributed to this forum anyways, gosh! :mrgreen:  :lol: :O•-:


+1... What he said :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH- It wasn't that he posted a report and added the classic fisherman's exaggeration to it (which may or may not have been the case at all)...its that when a couple of us showed some skepticism, and called his catches "lucky" he replied with "lucky and good"! This is where the real fun started. 

I think the point is (listen up newbies): you are more than welcome here on the UWN. We were all newbies at one point. But when you come storming in on your "lucky and good" horse, acting like you're God's gift to the forum, you're going to take some heat. Don't forget- no matter how "good" you think you are, there's ALWAYS someone out there who is better. Show some humility and you'll be treated with respect.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

S&M - it really is a put and take fishery. the holdovers i have caught from this pond in late spring, early summer after ice off have all (100%) been - in poor condition, skinny, large head, flabby body snake fish regardless of species. i am certainly not a fishery biologist but what this tells me is that there is simply not enough food in the lake over the winter time period and that (most/all) fish loose weight/mass, not gain. so IMHO, the monsters caught were not holdovers but the most likely explanation is that dwr tossed in a couple of big breeder fish from the hatchery in addition to the stocking of regular 10 inchers... and that what his bucket managed to catch both of them. i am pretty convinced that the only 16, maybe 17 incher my daughter caught was also a random stocker and not a holdover from previous years - it was fat, healthy, good condition, excellent fighter and a huge suprise when we netted it into the boat! huge suprise... as in - where the heck did this monster come from? are we fishing S&M? never seen anything that big from here.... in 25 years of fishing S&M (may-oct and some ice fishing) ... if there were substantial numbers of large holdovers (16 inch plus), i would have thought i would have caught at least one and that i would have at least seen a few caught. neither have happened. so - logic would say that these were just a couple of random ones slipped in by the stocking truck for chuckles and grins.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Shut up loah, no one asked you. **** hippy and your bring price and love attitude!


Aw, ya got me pegged.

Yep. *PRICE* and love: That's what I bring. :mrgreen:

[attachment=0:38nz75uw]37621245.mcgruff.jpg[/attachment:38nz75uw]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Price and love I tell ya. :mrgreen:


----------

